# My First Milk Soap! So far so good...pic



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Here's a pic of my first milk soap!

The process went the way it was meant to...I came up with my own recipe that I ran through two different lye calcs. It contains olive, coconut, palm, palm kernel, and soybean. (3 pound batch). I added rosemary and lemon essential oil so the house smells great now!  I did freeze my milk in cubes first so that really helped. Thanks for everyone's help...I'm sure I'll have more questions later. I think I'll make cinnamon milk soap tomorrow if all goes well with this one.....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks great Beltane!!

If you're going to be using cinnamon essential oil, just note that it is a HOT EO and will accellerate trace.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> If you're going to be using cinnamon essential oil, just note that it is a HOT EO and will accellerate trace.


Thanks.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

what sort of mold is that? It's gorgeous!


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Beautious! Congrats on a job well done :dance:


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Betho said:


> what sort of mold is that? It's gorgeous!


It is actually an old sewing machine box that DH found for me in the barn.


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice looking soap... and nice looking mold. That container looks like it was made to be used as a soap mold.


----------



## song4u (Jan 22, 2006)

I was going to ask the same question about the mold. I was thinking old sewing machine drawer, but then it didnt make sense that the side was decorated. 

Great job!!!!
Pat


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

So when do we get to see the cut pictures????

How did that cinnamon soap turn out?


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Too funny ~ you guys are great!  

It came out well, but I think I gave most of it away at this point. (Gave some to the family, the tenant, the electrician, the boss, and the nice guy at the dump).

The cinnamon soap I made didn't come out as well...I missed the memo on NOT to make soap when it was humid out!  Of course it is still usable...just not very...pretty.  

Now that it is less humid here I have a few more essential oils that I purchased through my co-op that I can't wait to try. 

I don't think I have ever had Christmas gifts lined up this early before! :dance:


----------

